# Lp Connection



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

hi all, if i get an adapter (quick disconnect) for the hose that came with my weber Q can i hook it into the connection for my outside stove? or do i need to do something else? thanks


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I've read on these forums that you'd have to remove the regulator on the grill or something like that since there is already a regulator on the tanks. I have read a couple of treads where people are doing it with success though. I thought about trying to do it with my Weber Q but realized I didn't want to grill under the awning and didn't want the hose running across the awning mat for people to trip over. If no luck connecting your Q at the quick disconnect you could always get a tee for one of your 30# tanks and get the length of hose needed to put the Q where you need it. Hope this helps. BTW I love the Weber Q, I haven't camped with it yet but have been doing my best to break it in in the back yard. Good Luck.

Brad


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I use a 20# propane tank, with a Coleman "T" adapter and a 6' Coleman hose that came from my Coleman propane stove (from our tent-camping days) to provide propane to my Weber Q. It works great. I put the 20# tank in a plastic milk crate (fits perfectly) to make it easier and safer to transport (won't tip over). I keep the "T" adapter and hose attached. I curl the hose around the top of the tank and put the end of the hose down inside one corner of the tank.

The Weber Q fits perfectly in the pass-thru storage door and the tank/crate goes in the back of the pick-up. So when we go camping, I just place the grill on the end of a picnic table, put the tank under that end of the table, and then hook up the hose. Easy as pie!

I love the Weber Q, but didn't want to deal with all those little tanks.

(And as an added benefit - if my gas grill at home runs out of propane during cooking a meal, I always have that spare in the garage.)

Mike


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Swanny:
I too had the same dilemma...here is my solution from a previous post

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=22306&hl=

bbwb


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks for the replies and insight. looks like a stand along lp tank is the simplest thing to do. question, do you all use 20lb tank or some smaller tank? i think there 5lb and an 11lb tanks. anybody use these?


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

swanny said:


> thanks for the replies and insight. looks like a stand along lp tank is the simplest thing to do. question, do you all use 20lb tank or some smaller tank? i think there 5lb and an 11lb tanks. anybody use these?


I just grab the extra 20# tank from the back yard, I've got a coleman tree from our old tent days and a couple of hoses for it. Those other tanks seem to get more expensive the smaller they get. Simple is always better in my book.

Brad


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a 8lb aluminum tank for the little red campfire in a can. Its easy to carry and store. Here is a picture of the tank next to a standard 20lb tank. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8592 . James


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

I carried a 20 lb tank with me for a few trips and then decided I didn't like carrying a small bomb around. I found a kit at Lowe's that included 10 feet of hose and the male/female quick disconnect parts.

My 5'er propane manifold and appliance locations may and probably do differ from yours, so adjust the following info to fit your situation.

I shut off the propane at the tanks and then took the lines feeding the stove, fridge and heater loose from the manifold. I then unscrewed the manifold downstream from the factory installed quick connect for the foldout stove and installed an additional tee in the line. This tee feeds my new quick connect to my Camp Chef 3 burner stove/grill. I do not use the regulator that came with the grill as the manifold is already regulated to low pressure.

MAKE SURE YOU DO NOT HAVE ANY LEAKS AFTER MAKING NEW CONNECTIONS.

DO NOT USE PLUMBING TEFLON TAPE ON PROPANE FITTING CONNECTIONS ! PROPANE WILL EAT IT UP. 
They make a special tape for gas connections and it is YELLOW.

My stove has an output of 30,000 BTU's per burner x 3 burners, so this will deliver all you need for a Weber Q grill.

Here is a pic of the new tee with the quick connect installed and the gray hose that feeds my stove/grill.









And here is a pic of my stove with the grill on it. I also have a griddle that fits where the grill is. The shelf folds over the right burner for storage and the legs come off. It's a great stove/grill/griddle and I'm glad I have the 5'er underbelly to store it in and carry it around.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

I made a splitter 1male end (goes into the quick disconnect of the outside kitchen )into a 2hole air manifolld with 2 female quick disconnects with shut offs. 1goes to the bbq with a ten foot hose without the regulator, the other goes to the camp stove on the outback. been using this for 2 summers works perfect. by the way yes i use both at the same time. the male quick disconnect $2.00 the manifold $3.00 the 2 femle disconnect with built in shut off valves $15.00. I havea 23rs and the hose is long enough to reach past the awning at the back of the trailer.


----------

